# suhosin-patch-5.3.x-0.9.10 not found



## fork (Apr 30, 2012)

FreeBSD 8.3, latest ports tree.

Today *I*'ve made a *portupgrade* on php5 (from 5.3.10_1 to 5.3.11) and couldn't finish it successfully as suhosin-patch-5.3.x-0.9.10.patch.gz isn't found.

But having replaced "5.3.x" on "5.3.9" in the Makefile and distinfo files - everything is downloaded and installed successfully.

Whether it is necessary to wait for the 5.3.x file or it is valid "5.3.9"?

p.s. In the distinfo file the checksum is valid only for 5.3.9 (not for 5.3.10).
p.s. I can disable it by configure, but I want to have suhosin.


----------



## swills@ (May 4, 2012)

This should be cleared up now.


----------

